# -HT-Training Journel



## HardTrainer (Sep 13, 2005)

I am going to drop HIT for a while and instead of doing 1 set to faliure i will be doing 3 sets close to it, i am going to start off light increasing the intensity as the weeks go by.

Both are full body workouts twice a week probley Monday and Friday.

*Workout 1*

Deadlifts 3 x 5
Seated Barbell shoudler press 3 x 8
Dips 3 x 8
Leg Press 3 x 8

*Workout 2*

Squat 3 x 8
Bench press 3 sets
Barbell Rows 3 sets
Lateral Raise 3 sets


----------



## King Silverback (Sep 13, 2005)

Looks interesting, I've thought about switching my HIT up also!!! To a 3 day a week routine (Fullbody) I'll be following along with ya Brother!!!


----------



## Platinum (Sep 14, 2005)

This'll be interesting, because this is the way I train (except I have 4 day split), so I'll be interested to see how you go with it. I'll also be following along. Good luck


----------

